# ممكن كتاب عن مقاومة المواد



## وضاح الجبري (14 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن من الاخوه المهندسين كتاب تعليم عن مقاومة المواد


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (14 أغسطس 2008)

تفضل اخى ده كتاب عن عن 

علم المواد http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/mec114.pdf


وده كتاب اختبارات المواد http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/mec123.pdf
2-http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/mecl123.pdf


----------



## وضاح الجبري (19 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك اخي Hasn5 جزيل الشكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نايف علي (20 أغسطس 2008)

* Publisher: Krieger Pub Co
* Number Of Pages: 1010
* Publication Date: 1983-06-01
* Sales Rank: 325861
* ISBN / ASIN: 0898746213
* EAN: 9780898746211
* Binding: Hardcover
* Manufacturer: Krieger Pub Co
* Studio: Krieger Pub Co
* Average Rating: 5
* Total Reviews: 2
Book Description:

Strength of Materials - Part. 1: Elementary Theory and Problems contains the essential material that is usually covered in required courses of strength of materials in our engineering schools.

Strength of Materials - Part. 2: Advanced Theory and Problems contains the later developments that are of practical importance in the fields of strength of materials, and theory of elasticity. Complete derivations of problems of practical interest are given in most cases.

The books are illustrated with a number of problems to which solutions are presented. In many cases, the problems are chosen so as to widen the field covered by the text and to illustrate the application of the theory in the solution of design problems.

http://ifile.it/mp4l8c/0898746213.rar



________________________









Strength of Materials and Structures
By Carl T. F. Ross,&nbspThe late John Case,&nbspA. Chilver,

* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 706
* Publication Date: 1999-08-27
* ISBN / ASIN: 0340719206

Engineers need to be familiar with the fundamental principles and concepts in materials and structures in order to be able to design structurers to resist failures. For 4 decades, this book has provided engineers with these fundamentals.


Thoroughly updated, the book has been expanded to cover everything on materials and structures that engineering students are likely to need. Starting with basic mechanics, the book goes on to cover modern numerical techniques such as matrix and finite element methods. There is also additional material on composite materials, thick shells, flat plates and the vibrations of complex structures. Illustrated throughout with worked examples, the book also provides numerous problems for students to attempt.

New edition introducing modern numerical techniques, such as matrix and finite element methods
Covers requirements for an engineering undergraduate course on strength of materials and structures

http://ifile.it/zrngj8u/ross_strength_of_materials_and_structures_isbn_0340719206.rar


----------



## نوربدر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## ساحر الليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## amroune (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
الف شكر


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لك
http://www.freebookspot.in/Books-St...g Systems (Mechanical Engineering Series).htm
http://www.freebookspot.in/Books-St...A New Unified Theory for the 21st Century.htm
http://www.freebookspot.in/Books-Mechanics and Strength of Materials.htm
http://www.freebookspot.in/Books-Mechanics of Materials (3rd Edition).htm
http://www.engineersedge.com/Design_Data.shtml
http://www.engineersedge.com/calculators.htm

http://www.4shared.com/file/43405963/8895e985/Strength_of_materials_I_by_Timoshenko.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/43406835/ff67d2c/Strength_of_materials_II_by_Timoshenko.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/43406835/ff67d2c/Strength_of_materials_II_by_Timoshenko.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/66103424/1ffeccc4/Strength_of_Materials.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/97327075/d5badcef/Strength_of_Materials_Laboratory.html?s=1
وفقكم الله


----------



## abali2020 (30 يوليو 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## theanonymous (30 يوليو 2011)

انا كنت عايز اسال حضراتكوا هي مقاومه المواد مهمه في ميكانيكا باور؟


----------



## م.م.مدريد (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين ع الجهد المتواصل


----------

